# Ok I need work. Business has slowed this week. Carpet & tile cleaning



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I got 5 areas of carpet dri cleaning for 94.00. or hotwater extract for 129.00.

Tile/Grout cleaned & sealed for .39 per sq ft plus grout sealer

Thanks for your business1

Kelvin


----------



## Tdevil76 (Oct 1, 2007)

PM sent. :usaflag


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Kelvin does GREAT work!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the carpet cleaning Kelvin. Looks great and even feels clean. I don't remember the price for the tile at Creighton but if you remind me its inexpensive it might can use it. SHB


----------



## Tdevil76 (Oct 1, 2007)

:clap for Kelvin!! He did an excellent job on my house!! He cleaned the carpet, tile, and grout! Now if I can just find somebody to buy the house, I'll be doin great! :letsdrink



Thanks again Kelvin.


----------

